# DJLCN Lawn Journal



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Considering all that's gone on in 2020, one things for sure, my lawn has gotten better with age. Below is a pictorial time progression of my front lawn. This little area is approx 2.8k of zoysia with a little hybrid bermuda mixed in. I scalped and verticut in the spring at 0.3" and then maintained it at 0.38" all season until a fall scalp and verticut again at 0.3" as I prepped for a PRG overseed. I plan to maintain a fringe of PRG at 1" with a simulated green at 1/2".

A special thanks goes out to @Ware and all those here at TLF for helping make 2020 a success in the lawn.

April 9, 2020


May 2, 2020


June 17, 2020


June 24, 2020


July 17, 2020


August 2, 2020


August 13, 2020


August 28, 2020


September 4, 2020


September 11, 2020


September 16, 2020


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Tough loss for the Hogs yesterday. However, this backyard mini field was a big hit for my boys 3rd birthday party.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yeah, y'all got robbed. Cool field though!


----------

